# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Cemaat hangi CIA Ajanına evini açıyor?

## bozok

*CEMAAT HANGİ CIA AJANINA EVİNİ AüIYOR*

 


17.09.2010 23:50


CIA Ortadoğu Masası eski şefi, CIA’ya yakın Rand’ın uzmanlarından Graham Fuller yeni bir kitap çıkardı. ABD'nin Yeşil Kuşak Projesi’nin mimarlarından Fuller'in kitabının adı *"A World Without Islam (İslamın Olmadığı Bir Dünya)".*

*Gülen cemaati ile oldukça iyi ilişkilere sahip olan, Fethullah Gülen'e ABD'de kalması için referans veren Fuller*, kitabında eğer İslam olmasaydı dünya dengeleri nasıl olurdu konusunu irdeliyor. Fuller kitabında İslamsız bir dünyada terörizm, medeniyetler arası çatışma gibi konuların olup olmayacağını sorguluyor. Fuller'in cevabı İslam olmasa da dünyanın halinin pek değişmeyeceği yönünde. Fuller, sözkonusu kitapta Hazreti Muhammed'den Osmanlı ve Cumhuriyet dönemine kadar inceledi. Elbette, Fuller'e göre İslam'ın lideri olması gereken Türkiye, kitabın merkezinde. Fuller'in kitabına cemaatin ABD'deki bir başka bir temsilcisi, Gülen'e referans veren bir başka isim *John Esposito da tanıtım yazdı.*

Peki eski CIA'cı, 12 Eylül darbesinin destekçisi Fuller'in kitabının tanıtımı nerede olacak? Kitabın tanıtımı *23 Eylül günü Washington'da Fethullah Gülen'in onursal başkanı olduğu Rumi Forum'da* gerçekleşecek.


*Odatv.com*

----------

